# Newbie cutting diet



## ayanehime (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I joined today. Inspired after reading Arnie's book on bodybuilding. 

I'm not interested in becoming a female bodybuilder, I want to strip my  bodyfat and tone up. And look like a pussycat doll. I like the  discipline of working out and dieting. It suits my personality and  determined nature. And I figure it's still possible to apply the  principles of bodybuilding to shape up and strip body fat.

I read the read me first page so here we go answering all the questions,  I don't want to annoy anyone so I hope this answers everyones'  questions:

I want to strip my bodyfat down to 20%. If that is the standard  percentage for women. I don't have any problem gaining weight... so I'm  not a hardgainer.
I weigh 70kg, 154 lb
I am 160cm,  5' 3"

I had a metabolic test done, and I need to eat between 1400-1700 calories to be in the weight losing zone.
I did the body fat percentage calculation:_Current lean weight: 62.0 pounds_
_Lean weight at end of cut: 62.0 pounds_
_Weight at end of cut: 77.5 pounds_
_Given your anticipated 0.0-pound muscle loss, you will hit your target bodyfat of 20.0 % at a body weight of 77.5 pounds._
_At a loss of 4.4 pounds per week, you will hit your goal weight of   77.5 pounds in 5.1 weeks (about 1.3 months), which theoretically means   running a caloric deficit of 2200.0 calories per day._


_(i dont really understand any of that!!!! ><)
_​I am 20, I've been "working out" since I was about 16.
I started walking an hour a day.
Then I progressed to jogging 5km a day.
I incorporated basic weight training with 3kg/6.6lb weights, but mostly  with no weights. Squats, lunges, back arms etc I can't remember the  names of most of the exercises but they were very generic. Like lifting  the weights over my head, doing bicep curls. I did a few exercise  videos.
I did pilates for a while, which I enjoyed but I don't know if it did anything.

Diet-wise, I plan to follow a basic cutting diet. Low carb, hi protein,  eat every 3 hrs like the guides say. 

The problem I've had before, is that I love exercising, but as soon as I  start to diet I lose all my energy and I end up hating exercising  because I give up cos I get too tired and I can't concentrate.

So diet is important. I had a search around these forums for a cutting diet to follow and I like the look of these options: I am wondering which one would people recommend?

----------------------------

*Here's what I'd suggest for training days:*

Postpone  breakfast until about 10:30 or so. That meal should be strictly protein  and fat. This could be a half a scoop of protein-shake with an ounce of  walnuts and a couple of eggs. A few fish oil caps. Plenty of coffee or  tea, or caffeine pills.
When she comes back from  her workout, she can do protein and fat  again, or if it doesn't make her feel too hungry, a mixed meal such as  chicken with a small portion of sweet potato, a big heap of green beans,  and a pat of butter. A half cup of sugar-free yogurt or a half a  protein shake with this would be very helpful for appetite control. She  should have a teaspoon of creatine in this shake or with water for this  meal.
Late in the afternoon, another smaller meal of protein and fat with  veggies - something like an ounce of tuna with half a cup of cottage  cheese and a quarter of an avocado again will turn hunger OFF. Tell her  to eat a few dill pickles after this if she's fighting hunger. Then  brush her teeth.
Dinner: more protein and fat with veggies. <- this should be the  largest meal of the day, and eaten as late in the evening as possible.  She can choose to have carb with this meal, or no - personally, if I eat  carbs I prefer to eat them at bedtime so I can go to sleep before they  make me hungry again.

*On days where she doesn't train:*

Have  her skip breakfast entirely and eat her first meal at lunch. Again, a  small shake first with fish oil caps, then protein and fat with veggies.  No carbs other than what's in the veggies.
Next meal later in the afternoon, more protein and fat. Fish oil  caps; a large salad with romaine, half an avocado, olive oil, chicken or  steak
Possible early dinner, small protein and fat here, could be  something as simple as tuna with cottage cheese and a few walnuts or  avocado slices. Half an apple, cottage cheese, half an ounce of walnuts.  Fish oil caps. If she can skip this one, so much the better - eat those  calories at the later meal.
Late dinner, large meal, yogurt or a small shake with it will help  settle down hunger. Again, the choice is hers - carbs or no carbs. Brush  teeth, go to bed.
Fish oil should be 10 capsules a day. I recommend yogurt or whey  protein with a few fish oil caps as an accompaniment to meals because  they help settle down hunger and make your meal feel larger.
-----------------------------------
Diet 

*Mon/Thurs (low carb/mod cal)*

Meal 1: 4oz ground turkey breast, 3 egg whites, 1 yolk, ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12oz water, 1 Tbsp. Heavy whipping cream, 
3 peach slices

Meal 3: 6oz can water packed tuna over 2 cups of salad with 2 Tbsp. 
Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 4: same as meal 2

Meal 5: 1 cup cooked brown rice or 1 cup uncooked oatmeal 
(I alternated between the 2 for variety), 1 Tbsp. Butter, 1 cup green 
beans or broccoli, 6oz sweet potato, small banana.

*Tues/Fri (low carb/low cal)*

Meal 1: 4oz ground turkey breast, 3 egg whites, ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 5oz chicken over 2 cups of salad with 2 Tbsp. 
Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 3: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12oz water, 3 peach slices

Meal 4: 5oz chicken, 1 cup green beans or broccoli

*Wed/Sat/Sun (moderate carb)*

Meal 1: 3oz ground turkey, 3 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal (before cooking)

Meal 2: 2 scoops Ultra Size, 12oz water

Meal 3: 5oz chicken, ½ cup cooked brown rice, 
2 cups salad with Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 4: Same as meal 2

Meal 5: 5oz extra lean sirloin steak, 2 cups of broccoli or 
green beans, 1 tsp. Flax oil

-------------------------------------------------------
This one has a cheat day??


Sunday - Friday:
6 A.M    3-eggs (2 yolks) 
1 slice of cheese
10 gm of whey
9 A.M    66 gm of chicken
100 gm of salad
15 ml of dressing
10 ml of flaxseed oil
12 P.M    4-eggs (2 yolks)
5 ml of flaxseed oil
3 P.M    66 gm of chicken
100 gm of salad
15 ml of dressing
10 ml of flaxseed oil
6 P.M    3-eggs (2 yolks) 
1 slice of cheese
10 gm of whey
7:30 P.M    4-eggs (2 yolks)
5 ml of flaxseed oil
9:30 P.M.    4-egg whites
1.66 ml of flaxseed oil

Total Protein - 43.8 Gm - 575.2 calories - 51%
Total Fat - 91.26 Gm - 821.34 calories - 46%
Total Carbs - >20 Gm - >80 calories - 2%

Total Calories: - Approximately 1,400

Saturday Diet:
7 A.M    1 apple
50 gm of chicken
7:30 A.M    Decarb Cardio (30 min.) and Workout (30 min.)
8:30 A.M    28 gm of whey protein
15 gm of dextrose
45 gm of corn flakes
1-rice krispy treat
10 A.M    28 gm of whey
24 gm of oatmeal
45 gm of corn flakes
6 P.M    3-eggs (2 yolks) 
1 slice of cheese
10 gm of whey
12 P.M    250 ml of egg whites
2 whole-wheat English muffin
w/ 7.5 ml peanut butter and 15 ml of no sugar added jam
2 P.M.    100 gm of Pasta
68 gm of chicken & low fat pasta sauce
125 gm of broccoli / cauliflower / mushrooms, green peppers, salsa
2.5 ml of flaxseed oil
4 P.M    1/2 cheese-less pizza (Toppings include: Grilled Chicken, Mushrooms and Green Peppers)
10 gm of whey
6 P.M    14 gm of whey mixed w/ 4 egg whites    
156 gm of buckwheat pancakes
2.5 ml of flaxseed oil
8 P.M    68 gm of chicken
150 gm of potato
2.5 ml of flaxseed oil
10 P.M    18 gm of whey
30 gm of oatmeal
12 A.M    4 egg whites 
1.66 flaxseed oil
100 gm of carrots & 200 gm of cucumber

Total Protein - 200 Gm - 800 calories
Total Fat -    40 Gm - 360 calories
Total Carbs - 400 Gm - 1,600 calories

Total Calories:    Approximately 2,760

------------------------------------

Thanks for reading this,

Ayane-hime <3


----------



## Built (Jan 2, 2011)

I think you set up the calculator backward - your "end of cut" weight is heavier than your "starting" weight. 

You're 5'3" and weigh 154 lbs. And you're not a bodybuilder, so you're probably not particularly muscular now. When I was 170 lbs and starting out, I carried about 100 lbs of lean mass on my 5'7" frame, so let's assume you have about the same lean mass for our purposes. This would imply you're currently about 35% bodyfat now, and need to drop about thirty pounds to hit your goal of about 20% bodyfat, at 125 lbs. If I'm wrong, you'll hit 20% a little sooner than this, which of course will be a tremendous disappointment to you. 

Your metabolic calculation is pretty broad. You need to narrow it down to within a hundred calories, not within three hundred. You have any idea what your maintenance is? Most non-obese folks maintain at around 13 - 15 times their bodyweight. Fatter folks may find maintenance is closer to 15 times their goal weight. For you, this would be around 1900 calories a day, yes? So you'd want to drop calories down to about 20% lower than this, or to around 1500 a day on average. Keep protein higher than 100g daily, and fats higher than 50g daily, on average. 

How will you be training while you cut? And where do you carry your weight - middle, or legs/ass?


----------



## ayanehime (Jan 2, 2011)

Built said:


> I think you set up the calculator backward - your "end of cut" weight is heavier than your "starting" weight.
> 
> You're 5'3" and weigh 154 lbs. And you're not a bodybuilder, so you're probably not particularly muscular now. When I was 170 lbs and starting out, I carried about 100 lbs of lean mass on my 5'7" frame, so let's assume you have about the same lean mass for our purposes. This would imply you're currently about 35% bodyfat now, and need to drop about thirty pounds to hit your goal of about 20% bodyfat, at 125 lbs. If I'm wrong, you'll hit 20% a little sooner than this, which of course will be a tremendous disappointment to you.



Ok, let's go with that! I used an online calculator which was very confusing. I'm not particularly muscular, no.



> Your metabolic calculation is pretty broad. You need to narrow it down to within a hundred calories, not within three hundred. You have any idea what your maintenance is? Most non-obese folks maintain at around 13 - 15 times their bodyweight. Fatter folks may find maintenance is closer to 15 times their goal weight. For you, this would be around 1900 calories a day, yes? So you'd want to drop calories down to about 20% lower than this, or to around 1500 a day on average. Keep protein higher than 100g daily, and fats higher than 50g daily, on average.


So 100g protein, 50g protein. Got it. What about carbs?

I am not sure how to calculate my bodyweight, what is the most reliable way without technology?

This test said I have an RMR of 1771 calories. My lifestyle and activity burns 531 calories and with exercise I should burn over 221 calories. Then the other section says I have a fast metabolism and maintenance is 1771-2302 calories, weightloss zone is 1417-1771 calories. 

I have been eating 1500 calories anyway so I'm fine with sticking with that. And I've been reading about cycling carbs. I like that idea, since I get bored of eating the same thing every day.  



> How will you be training while you cut? And where do you carry your weight - middle, or legs/ass?


I'm not sure how to train, that's mostly what I wanted to ask about. If I don't want to have visibly larger muscles, what sort of weight training should I do? I was planning on doing 40min cardio daily, skipping, treadmill and running outside. I can't do one type of cardio only for the full 40 minutes. And the equipment I have is rather  limited. My goal is to lose about 2kg a week. That's about 4lb.

I carry all my weight around my legs and ass. I have a skinny upper body and waist in comparison to my legs.

Thanks for your reply!!! Also, I'm just reading your website now, it's really comprehensive!!


----------



## Built (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for reading my website - I appreciate the props, too. There is no upper or lower limit for carbs. That comes down to how well your appetite is controlled when you eat them. Lower-body/leg and ass fat like the kind you and I both carry may respond better to a generally lower-carb diet. Mine certainly did. We often respond better to a higher-fat, lower-carb diet for appetite control as well. You'll have to experiment, but I'd start there if I were you. 

To drop a single kg of bodyfat, you need to burn off about 7600 calories. Two kg a week means a deficit of 15,200 calories per week. In other words, you'd have to burn about 2200 additional calories per day, every day of the week.

You're not going to lose 2kg a week. It's just too fast. 

You probably need less than 2200 calories a day to maintain your weight, so try 1500 a day for now and don't drop it lower than that. A pound a week, for a small woman like you are, is actually a really fast rate at which to drop. For a big man who carries 200 lbs of lean mass and maintains on 4000 calories a day, dropping one kg a week would be good - but 2kg per week would not be feasible, even for him, under ordinary cutting protocols. For this rate of loss, you'd need a protein fast, and for this you need a very specific protocol. You can look at Lyle McDonald's "Rapid Fat Loss" for more on this, should you be interested. Do NOT try to exercise off the weight - it'll make you overly-hungry and you won't succeed. Trust someone who tried, many times, and failed. You need to diet off the weight. A bit of exercise is good for you, but expect to dial back your training intensity while you let the diet drop the weight, and I know this may seem counterintuitive. This for you will require discipline and patience, since you like to feel like you've had a workout and for this type of fat loss, you really can't train like this until after you stop trying to lose weight and transition into weight loss. Not unless you want to fail and go through this over and over and over. 

You will ideally train heavy with free compound weights while you do this. You won't look like you've got any kind of obvious muscle unless you bulk, and you're not bulking, you're cutting. You'll be eating fewer calories than you need; it's virtually impossible to gain any appreciable amount of muscle unless you eat MORE food than you require. You may gain a few pounds of muscle while you diet down to your goal weight, but it won't be much more than about two pounds of muscle (at the most, and only because you're a novice) over a four month period, which is about how long it should take you to hit your goal if you're consistent with your diet and don't overtrain. 

The only reason I'm as muscular as I am (LOL!) is because I've bulked, many times, in order to make that happen. In my avatar pic, I carry 111 lbs of lean mass and I had to gain ten pounds of muscle to make that happen. It took me four years to build that much. So stop worrying. 

Do you have access to a gym with any free weights?


----------



## ayanehime (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply again. What you say is so true. I always start a diet and then get so tired I can't workout and give up. I'll look into the rapid weightloss diet.

No, I can't afford a gym membership. I am just a waitress. I only have 1kg, 2kg and 3kg weights. A fitness ball, a medicine ball and a skipping rope... and a stretchy band thing. Can I do any sort of program without a gym?


----------



## Built (Jan 2, 2011)

You bet you can. Go to bodyweight culture and look for workouts there. 

I waited tables for a very long time. It's a hard job. Minimize your steady-state cardio - you're already getting that at work.

I train at a community centre - are there any where you live? Or a college or university gym - they often sell memberships to the public as well and are often reasonable - but meanwhile, do look op the bodyweight stuff, and please start a journal here so we can help you with the diet and follow what you end up doing for workouts, okay?


----------



## ayanehime (Jan 4, 2011)

Built said:


> You bet you can. Go to bodyweight culture and look for workouts there.
> 
> I waited tables for a very long time. It's a hard job. Minimize your steady-state cardio - you're already getting that at work.
> 
> I train at a community centre - are there any where you live? Or a college or university gym - they often sell memberships to the public as well and are often reasonable - but meanwhile, do look op the bodyweight stuff, and please start a journal here so we can help you with the diet and follow what you end up doing for workouts, okay?



Hi Built,

I read the RFL book and started today. It was quite a lot to take in, but I dug up a few posts you made regarding the diet and it made it a lot clearer so thanks yet again!

I will start a a journal today. I think it is a good idea too.

So far I plan to do a 30-40 minute walk and the strength training every 3rd day.

I'm actually a singer as well, the main reason why I want to lose body fat is for my music video. So all my money tends to go to recording which isnt a lot >< But I'll see about a gym at a community center.


----------



## ayanehime (Jan 4, 2011)

I have posted my journal in the correct thread under "Elodie Hime's Journal" with my diet and exercise


----------

